# Schutzhund training in/near Durham, NC



## ChapelHillGSD (May 12, 2011)

Hey everyone. Are there are any reputable SchH trainers or club in or near the Durham, NC area? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## btaylor19 (Dec 12, 2010)

USA - Southeast Clubs

Check this out


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

The Raleigh club is a now pay per session to play club.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

KJenkins said:


> The Raleigh club is a now pay per session to play club.


It's gotten to the point that pay to play is the norm. But what can you expect when the GSD parent club is squeezing the last penny out of everyone? That's what passes for leadership. What a shame.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't know that the parent club has much to do with it. The fact that _good_ helpers are far and few between make them a hot commodity. 
I pay to play and am grateful, but it does take a chunk of $ to play. My $ goes to the helper only, not to any parent club or organization. Though I am a member of UScA(not sure why, other than the bi-monthy publication)and I'll probably not even trial at a UScA event, it will be SV or SDA.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Actually I train at two different clubs and neither are pay to play. Just club dues. I manage to get my dogs worked just fine at both. 

I paid off and on for years per session with my older dog and I'm grateful what I learned but I'm at a point I'm just not going to pay like that any longer. **** I had my other half suit up and stand in the blind when I was working the blind search and control work for the side transport before my trial a couple of months back. Still managed to pull a 270 for my SchH2 on a 34 month old Rottweiler. So it can be done if you want it bad enough.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Keith, you are in a great area for clubs! 
Where I am, it is pay to train at the three nearest groups and at least an hour drive minimum. We do what we have to do....Most clubs also have a cap on members, too, our group isn't allowing new people in at this time. Resources are stretched thin.
I won't go just anywhere to train however, the helper I train with is worth the $, and I feel fortunate to work with him. There is one that I was a member of, nearby, but I wasn't comfortable with the helperwork. He worked for 'tips', though we still paid the annual club fees.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

onyx'girl said:


> I don't know that the parent club has much to do with it.


The parent club sets the tone and reenforces the actions for the membership. If the parent club seems to be all about the money you can expect the same from the membership.



> The fact that _good_ helpers are far and few between make them a hot commodity.


Good helpers love to work even when they are not getting paid.

Good helpers have always been a hot commodity, yet they didn't charge. Hmmmm...:thinking:

Do you even know that at one time it was against the rules for helpers to charge at a club?


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

KJenkins said:


> Actually I train at two different clubs and neither are pay to play. Just club dues. I manage to get my dogs worked just fine at both.
> 
> I paid off and on for years per session with my older dog and I'm grateful what I learned but I'm at a point I'm just not going to pay like that any longer. **** I had my other half suit up and stand in the blind when I was working the blind search and control work for the side transport before my trial a couple of months back. Still managed to pull a 270 for my SchH2 on a 34 month old Rottweiler. So it can be done if you want it bad enough.


Good for you Keith!:thumbup: If more people stopped paying and found other ways to get 'er done the pay to play crap would die. But they keep being told that it's the only way. And now, unfortunately, it's become a part of the culture.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know that helpers getting paid is frowned upon by many. I tend to agree.... BUT when you live in an area that it is the norm, you haven't got much choice as someone that has not much experience.

As far as my group goes, the 'parent club' isn't even a blip on the radar right now. We aren't a club affiliation, just a group that gets together to train, and pay a TD/Helper to work our dogs and guide the newb's, focus on individual trialing goals. Everyone is committed and hard working, it isn't just to socialize.
We have SDA, WDA, USA people training, but everyone knows the politics of the 'parent club', that is why we haven't jumped the hoops to affiliate as of yet.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Not sure about my area as I drive 3 hours any direction I go to get my dogs worked. Been driving those distances for over 8 years now. You'd think by now I would of had my fill but I just like the sport too much. 

Been trying for years to get something going around my area but I just can't get enough people dedicated enough to stick around when things aren't as easy as they thought it would be. I keep hoping and trying...then again I still believe in the Easter Bunny and Santa! :wild:


----------

